
How to Build a Growth Team – Lessons from Uber, Hubspot, and Others (50 Slides) - kernelv
https://andrewchen.co/how-to-build-a-growth-team/
======
villaumbrosia
Great article, thank you for sharing! Favorite quote:

"Too many startups are beginning with “I need a growth team!” and accepting a
random org configuration, without thinking it through from the fundamentals.
Ultimately, You have to start with the problems you are trying to solve. Begin
with the KPIs, the insights you’ve generated, and then move onto execution.
You staff the problem area and the type of execution you want. The
organizational structure follows from there."

